# What is the best place to find Film Scores?



## paularthur (Oct 17, 2018)

Curious where people source sheet music to study and or interpret?

What is the best place to find real Film Score sheet music?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 17, 2018)

http://www.omnimusicpublishing.com/
- Ghostbusters - _Elmer Bernstein_
- Total Recall - _Jerry Goldsmith_
- Willow - _James Horner_
- Silverado - _Bruce Broughton_
- The Matrix - _Don Davis_
- Batman -_ Danny Elfman_
- Back To The Future - _Alan Silvestri
_
https://www.halleonard.com/promo/promo.action?promotion=980001
- John Williams Orchestral Film Scores

http://marcobeltrami.com/sheet-music/
- Various scores by Marco Beltrami for FREE (For a limited time)

https://www.sheetmusicplus.com/genres/full-orchestra/movies/700121+500066
- Various Orchestral Film Scores

https://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Platform-Purple-Titles.aspx
- 2001: Bones - _Alex North _(w/ accompanying video lecture)
- True Women - _Bruce Broughton _(25 PDF handwritten cues with recordings)


----------



## paularthur (Oct 17, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> http://www.omnimusicpublishing.com/
> https://www.halleonard.com/promo/promo.action?promotion=980001
> http://marcobeltrami.com/sheet-music/
> https://www.sheetmusicplus.com/genres/full-orchestra/movies/700121+500066



Thank you sir, i remember good ol' Hal Leonard songbooks from my youth days! Didn't know they had this feature! Appreciate that link in particular


----------

